# Grain free wet foods?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am bringing Penny, our second chi home next Monday and I wanted to have a wet food on hand just in case. We are switching her to Orijen from the Chicken soup puppy food,but since she is tiny I may feed wet food as well for a while. Does anyone know of good wet foods out there( preferably grain free?). I used to feed Lion Blue Buffalo Wilderness wet food along with his Orijen but i am not sure how great that food is. I can't seem to find an analysis site for wet foods.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats!!
There are wet food reviews here:
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

I'd suggest Ziwipeak, but there are others I am certain!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Congrats!!
> There are wet food reviews here:
> Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
> 
> I'd suggest Ziwipeak, but there are others I am certain!


Thanks! I will look for the ZiwiPeak wet food. I use Ziwipeak treats but I don't think they carry the wet food where I buy them...So I will have to search!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I feed raw but we do keep canned grain-free stuff on hand to freeze in ice cube trays and give as treats for our dogs. 

I like Merrick Before Grain; apparently they just changed their canned formulas that used to be 100% of one kind of meat; to being 96% and adding other things to actually make it complete and balanced on its own as a diet. So good for people who want to feed it as a staple! We just got the last can of the 100% Tripe for our dogs that one of our petstores had; hope they like it!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I"d definitely recommend ZiwiPeak if you can find it. Doesn't give icky side effects other wet foods do.


----------

